
5G Technology and induction of Coronavirus in skin cells - _red
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32668870/
======
nabla9
Wow.

This is absolutely batshit crazy article. I picked first author in the article
and it contains more and more crazy.
[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/?term=Fioranelli+M&cauthor_i...](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/?term=Fioranelli+M&cauthor_id=32668870)

For example: "Formation of Neural Circuits in an Expanded Version of Darwin's
Theory: Effects of DNAs in Extra Dimensions and within the Earth's Core on
Neural Networks"

Are these GPT-3 generated science articles or what?

~~~
BruceEel
Quite. Guess they had a spare Sunday....

